# Programmablauf graphisch darstellen (UML?)



## Kel (3. Mai 2011)

Ich suche nach einer Möglichkeit, mir Programmabläufe zu gestalten, um schonmal vorab eine theoretische Darstellung zu bekommen, welche Schritte ich abarbeiten muss. Wäre vor allem bei komplizierteren Schleifen praktisch, damit ich mich da nicht verhederr oder bei größeren Programmen, um die Abläufe etwas zu kapseln, damit ich eine Orientierung habe.

Als erstes fiel mir UML ein, aber ich weiss nicht, ob dass das passende ist? Hab mich bisher nie mit sowas beschäftigt, aber es gibt doch bestimmt sowas zur Strukturierung im voraus?


----------



## Andi_CH (4. Mai 2011)

UML ist alles und nichts - ich will damit sagen, dass du mit UML eigentlich alles darstellen kannst was du willst. In OO Programmen wird üblicherweise zuerst die Klassenstruktur, dann Objektszenarien und darauf basieren Sequenzdiagramme (ist wohl das was du mit Ablauf bezeichnest) gezeichnet.


----------

